# dreamies



## bobble (Apr 30, 2016)

heya.

due to a family member losing their cat, they gave me some wet food cat food pouches (lillys kitchen brand, which in the UK is quite a good brand of cat food, so was planning on using as a treat)
I was also given some dreamies cat treats (the beef ones). 

Was just wondering if these are okay? Obviously they would only be used as an occasional treat. I just dont like to wastw things  I'm not worried if they aren't okay, i can always give them to an animal shelter or something instead.


----------

